# Weird Fasttech issue



## aktorsyl (30/6/17)

So I ordered from Fasttech a few days ago, and this morning I get this mail:

_Thanks for your order.

Sorry for that the shipping way you chose cannot ship e-cigarette related items to your country any more due to the strict custom security checking by your side, so as all the other ways we once tried.

If you still want those items you ordered, we get a new way, registered airmail via Turkey Post which takes 12-16 days for delivery normally with no more charge. But we still cannot promise you it can pass the custom security checking from your side successfully.

If you prefer to cancel the order for a refund directly, we would like to arrange upon we see your reply here.

Please do let us know your decision in this ticket and keep this ticket open before we get all this done.

And if we didn't get a reply in this ticket from you within 48 hours, we will directly cancel this order and refund back to your original payment gateway.

In the last, we sincerely apologize for the inconvenience caused._

What the shit?
When did SA suddenly start regulating e-cig imports? Never, right?
So now what? Anyone have any experience with their shipping?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (30/6/17)

Relax. It happens to me almost every time. Just confirm that you want them to use the TP option and all will be well. You're going to wait the same time anyway. Don't get into an argument with them on this (personal experience) because they're too stupid to even bother. Just confirm.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## aktorsyl (30/6/17)

zadiac said:


> Relax. It happens to me almost every time. Just confirm that you want them to use the TP option and all will be well. You're going to wait the same time anyway. Don't get into an argument with them on this (personal experience) because they're too stupid to even bother. Just confirm.


Lol alright.
"you mail now"
Got it.


----------



## zadiac (30/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Lol alright.
> "you mail now"
> Got it.



Don't give them a lengthy reply because they have trouble understanding. Just say: "Yes, please send with Turkey Post." That's it. Nothing more.


----------



## aktorsyl (30/6/17)

zadiac said:


> Don't give them a lengthy reply because they have trouble understanding. Just say: "Yes, please send with Turkey Post." That's it. Nothing more.


Yup, will use the same tactic I use with the "ecigs-are-harmful" crowd. Small words and no sudden hand gestures. Pictures where necessary.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (30/6/17)

My experience, including the argument, coincides exactly with that of @zadiac. Perfect advice from him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (30/6/17)

Duplicate thread, please see https://www.ecigssa.co.za/we-cannot...-to-your-country-temporarily-fasttech.t29482/


----------



## aktorsyl (30/6/17)

Caveman said:


> Duplicate thread, please see https://www.ecigssa.co.za/we-cannot...-to-your-country-temporarily-fasttech.t29482/


Thanks, didn't notice that one!


----------



## Caveman (30/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Thanks, didn't notice that one!


It's a long read, basically it always happens now. Just say Yes to them hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (30/6/17)

Andre said:


> My experience, including the argument, coincides exactly with that of @zadiac. Perfect advice from him.



My experience with @zadiac... He probably did argue and learned the hard way... So why pay school fees twice right? Solid piece of info

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (30/6/17)

Amir said:


> My experience with @zadiac... He probably did argue and learned the hard way... So why pay school fees twice right? Solid piece of info


Haha poor zadiac.
But advice followed, they just replied now and confirmed that they're shipping via Turkey Post tomorrow.


----------



## Amir (30/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Haha poor zadiac.
> But advice followed, they just replied now and confirmed that they're shipping via Turkey Post tomorrow.



He means well at heart... Pretty scary looking dude tho. He's one of those guys you just don't make eye contact with cause he looks like he got a human shaped skewer and grill on his braai stand at home

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (30/6/17)

Amir said:


> He means well at heart... Pretty scary looking dude tho. He's one of those guys you just don't make eye contact with cause he looks like he got a human shaped skewer and grill on his braai stand at home



You know I can read this, right?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (30/6/17)

zadiac said:


> You know I can read this, right?


When can I come over for some kebabs?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir (30/6/17)

zadiac said:


> You know I can read this, right?



I do... It's more out of respect than humor... Please don't eat me


----------



## Amir (30/6/17)

Christos said:


> When can I come over for some kebabs?



Plus I'm already like a kebab brown so I wouldn't need to sit too long on the braai

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (30/6/17)

Amir said:


> I do... It's more out of respect than humor... Please don't eat me



You're too skinny. Not enough meat on those bones.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir (30/6/17)

zadiac said:


> You're too skinny. Not enough meat on those bones.



I really need to start training again


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/6/17)

zadiac said:


> Relax. It happens to me almost every time. Just confirm that you want them to use the TP option and all will be well. You're going to wait the same time anyway. Don't get into an argument with them on this (personal experience) because they're *too stupid to even bother*. Just confirm.



Is it now OK on this forum to call a company's personnel "...too stupid to even bother"(my emphasis). In my opinion any one of us would struggle somewhat to respond to emails received in mandarin. The people who Own/run/work for FastTech are clearly not stupid. It is a highly successful company dealing with thousands of international clients on daily basis. Not speaking fluent English should not preclude a company (people) from operating internationally. If communication a problem for members then buy locally.

It is clear on this forum that members frequently disrespect both the Chinese people and the country. If you don't like a particular cheap product then say so, but don't insult the entire country or its people. Just my opinion.


----------



## Ashley A (30/6/17)

zadiac said:


> You're too skinny. Not enough meat on those bones.


Just keep him in a cage a plump him up like in Hansel and Gretel.


----------



## Andre (30/6/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Is it now OK on this forum to call a company's personnel "...too stupid to even bother"(my emphasis). In my opinion any one of us would struggle somewhat to respond to emails received in mandarin. The people who Own/run/work for FastTech are clearly not stupid. It is a highly successful company dealing with thousands of international clients on daily basis. Not speaking fluent English should not preclude a company (people) from operating internationally. If communication a problem for members then buy locally.
> 
> It is clear on this forum that members frequently disrespect both the Chinese people and the country. If you don't like a particular cheap product then say so, but don't insult the entire country or its people. Just my opinion.


Well, from my side, I would have called the company "too stupid to even bother" regarding this issue, irrespective of the nationality or race or gender or sexual orientation of the company's staff. Fact is, we have no idea of the nationality, race, gender, etc., of whomever answers our queries, but I can assure you the answers are nonsensical when it comes to this matter. In all other matters I have only received the best of service.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/6/17)

@Andre . As I said ...just my opinion. In the case of FastTech I am certain it is just a communication problem, not a problem with intelligence.


----------



## zadiac (30/6/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @Andre . As I said ...just my opinion. In the case of FastTech I am certain it is just a communication problem, not a problem with intelligence.



Think of me what you want. I have dealt with them on many occasions about several issues regarding shipping and other issues I had with them and the outcome is always that of incompetence. I stand by my statement. Also, my opinion.


----------



## aktorsyl (30/6/17)

It's always fantastic how a question about shipping can turn into a debate on the morality of calling someone incompetent.
I love the Internet.

Anyway, issue with Fasttech is sorted, item will be shipped via TM.
Thanks for the advice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (17/7/17)

I ordered a few items from fasttech last week, to which I received an email in the early hours of this morning stating that the items can't be shipped to S.A. because of strict customs security. They have given me the option to send it via Turkey. Have any of you guys had this issue? And if so what was your solution? They've given me 48 hours to decide whether I want to change my shipping method or not. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Silver (17/7/17)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I ordered a few items from fasttech last week, to which I received an email in the early hours of this morning stating that the items can't be shipped to S.A. because of strict customs security. They have given me the option to send it via Turkey. Have any of you guys had this issue? And if so what was your solution? They've given me 48 hours to decide whether I want to change my shipping method or not. Any help is appreciated.



Hi @Halfdaft Customs 
Have moved your post to this existing similar thread
Scroll up to the top and have a look. May help you with your situation


----------

